# I hate my mom...help me



## IntrovertLife (May 22, 2017)

Hi Everyone...Sorry my english is not good but i need help, so please read my story. 
I m a 19 year old Girl from india and i am living with my 46 year old single mother..yeah single mother, but all problems in my life are just because of her only... 
When i was 1 year old, my parents took divorce because of my mother's irritating and arrogant behaviour(i came to know this after experiencing myself). Only because of her i had to live with my maternal grandparents (my mother's parents) 
And my uncle (my mom's brother) and his aggressive son. 
And now we had some rules in our house like he is your elder brother and you are youngest in house so you have to bear any type of discrimination... That really F**ked my life for about 14-15 years....then one day my GOOD mom started fighting with her parents due to some property's reason...After too much abusing by my mom...her parents threw her and me out of their house. 
Although i dont know what was my fault in this but i had to bear all......after that we started to live on rent...she is a teacher but she never paid for my school fees...she always demanded extra money from my father and after paying my fee she used to keep the remaining cash for her shopping..Then she started to fight with me over petty things...also she fighted with neighbouring people (they were also on rent in same house) too much...many of them were threw out of house bcoz of my mom.... Then our house owner told me that I SHOULDN'T FIGHT WITH MY MOM BCOS SHE IS DOING EVERYTHING FOR ME.... When i was young i was so shy and type of person who dont talks too much...but now after living with her i've become so frustrated that i yell at anybody without thinking much....i am becoming a aggressive and frustrated type person only bcoz of her...Even i think i am suffering from multiple personality disorder...at times i m too much angry and after yelling and screaming, suddenly i think that i was doing wrong...what has happened to me? Plz help me....i cant leave her until i get settled in my career because she says that she will fake a story to my father that i am torturing her and he will not pay my college fees (and many people are there to support her fake story..) But nobody is with me...She is a person who can insult me at any public place....I used to love my mother but Now I HATE HER....i want a mom...plz help me...i dont know why i m so unlucky...my all cousins have loving moms and i always want to cry badly whenever i see them with their respective moms.... 
All the society thinks that i am wrong because my relation is not good with my mother...i started to hate her a few years back and now i cant resist myself.. I try much but i cant stop hating her...she is destroying my life....i have no best friends and i dont talk too much but she has made many friends in society because she is an extrovert....it was never easy for me and she never supported me....i m alone really...i dont know what to do..PLEASE Help me... 
P.S. in past..she has also ruined me and my father's relation by telling him some lies about me and same with me by telling things about him that are not true...still he is paying my fees...now i think he really loves me but my mom really hates me 
And i hate my mom.. 
Is it normal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

No that doesn't sound normal, your mom sounds really emotionally abusive and manipulative. I've moved out now but my mom is exactly like your mom...I too used to be very shy and reserved but now I also have bursts of anger and lose my temper to the point where I think I've done wrong, too...I hate to say it but years of being screamed at and dominated causes a lot of anger issues down the road because of all the times you had to suppress it to your mom since she has financial power over you right now. Since you say your dad is paying for your fees and your mom has the power to change his opinion of you...I think that's called triangulation and can be a sign of a manipulative personality disorder. (Such as my mom has.) And if she does, she might not be capable of fully loving anyone. I don't believe my mom has ever loved me and I loved my mom as a young child, but I have no love for her anymore, it's just an empty void. It's not normal but she's not normal; how can you love someone who expresses so much hate to you, threatens to jeopardize your future by manipulating your father into not funding school, humiliates you in public...she's just a bully.
Things only got better for me after I got kicked out. Seemed like the worst thing in the world at first but once I stabilized, there was no going back to that mental hell! I'm still working through my issues of being raised by such a hateful twisted person. It really sucks when people invalidate you like the house owner you mentioned. People don't have perspective about what's going on, they just mindlessly think everyone's mother wants what's best for them when that's not always the case.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, your mom sounds likr a horrible person.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

What about your father, does he object to you moving in with him? Have you explained the problems with your mom and the lies she's told to your dad and asked him?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Should family get our best efforts towards a good relationship? Yes.

However, there is a point where you must save yourself from toxic people, even the closest of family.

Good luck to you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

